# How an Ex-Cop Rigged McDonald’s Monopoly Game and Stole Millions



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 30, 2018)

Very long article....worth a read though.

How an Ex-Cop Rigged McDonald’s Monopoly Game and Stole Millions

Inside Hoover’s home, Amy Murray, a loyal McDonald’s spokesperson, encouraged him to tell the camera about the luckiest moment of his life. Nervously clutching his massive check, Hoover said he’d fallen asleep on the beach. When he bent over to wash off the sand, his People magazine fell into the sea. He bought another copy from a grocery store, he said, and inside was an advertising insert with the “Instant Win” game piece. The camera crew listened patiently to his rambling story, silently recognizing the inconsequential details found in stories told by liars. They suspected that Hoover was not a lucky winner, but part of a major criminal conspiracy to defraud the fast food chain of millions of dollars. The two men behind the camera were not from McDonald’s. They were undercover agents from the FBI.

This was a McSting.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 30, 2018)

Read that yesterday...WILD.


----------



## digrar (Jul 30, 2018)

Such a big story, buried by the biggest event of the century.


----------



## Blizzard (Jul 31, 2018)

Crazy story and interesting read.  Does McDonalds still do the Monopoly game?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 31, 2018)

Blizzard said:


> Crazy story and interesting read.  Does McDonalds still do the Monopoly game?



Yep.


----------



## SaintKP (Jul 31, 2018)

What an insane story. A few years back we had a guy who worked in one of our stores in the seedier part of Omaha try and walkout one night with 3 or 4 sleeves of fry boxes during the monopoly promotion.

Never understood why people would steal stuff like that honestly, the risk versus reward potential is so shitty.


----------



## AWP (Jul 31, 2018)

That story is absolutely nuts. The miracle is that it went on for so long.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 31, 2018)

It's got everything...a fortune-telling chiropractor, a disgraced former Ronald McDonald, and, of course, that all-important Florida connection.


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 2, 2018)

Don't forget sleeping with personal trainers.


----------



## CQB (Aug 3, 2018)

Too many people knew, always a weak point.


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Aug 3, 2018)

Those fuckers! We used to love that game growing up. Winning free fries or a cheeseburger was a big deal back then. Everybody was looking for Boardwalk and this sleezy fat fuck had it.

I'm also curious as to why they didn't want Canada to have some of the winning pieces?


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 4, 2018)

And here comes the movie...
Fox, Ben Affleck & Matt Damon Win Hot Package On Multi-Million Dollar Theft Of McDonald’s Monopoly Game


----------



## Blizzard (Mar 5, 2020)

Just started watching the HBO mini-series documentary on this called "McMillion$".  Pretty fascinating/entertaining.  Anyone else watching it?


----------

